# Lupus fears



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm having a bit of a nervous breakdown right now, so bare with me please.

I have a couple of health issues already, PCOS and Hashimoto's disease (onset at 9, caught and began treatment at 14), and I am extremely concerned that I am developing lupus. My mother has it, and I have been told many times that it is very likely that I could develop it. So it's not like I just entered symptoms into Google and lupus popped up as a possible condition.

I have had increased hair loss, persistent skin lesions/hives all over my body (face, breasts, legs, stomach), random fevers, chest and joint pain, mouth sores, fatigue, swollen lymph nodes . . . All within two months, since the last time I visited my endo.Things have just not been normal, and I'm very nervous. My lymph nodes are swollen to the point where it has been difficult to swallow pills that I've been taking for years.

I don't really know what to do right now. I now live 2000 miles away from my fantastic endocrinologist and family, and I will not be going home for another month. I have an appointment scheduled for November or December, but I don't know if I should try to find a local doctor before that.

I just don't know. I'm going to speak to my mom in the morning about what I should do. Sorry, I just really needed to vent, because I am very concerned. I've seen what my mom's lupus has done to her body and I really, really don't like it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know anything, really, about lupus. I can only suppose that if it IS lupus, the sooner it is caught and treated the better the outcome .

However, I can imagine the whole thought of this is really scary. I will send out positive vibes for you, and just talking with your mom will make you feel better tomorrow .


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Most specialists have a 3 month wait before new patients can get in. Unless you see a general practitioner you are better off waiting till your appointment.

Do you have an online patient account? Perhaps you can email the doctor and ask for blood work prior to your appointment.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You need to get tested ASAP - stress isn't good for anything and certainly not good for Lupus sufferers


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

4horses said:


> Most specialists have a 3 month wait before new patients can get in. Unless you see a general practitioner you are better off waiting till your appointment.
> 
> Do you have an online patient account? Perhaps you can email the doctor and ask for blood work prior to your appointment.



who says? a 3 month waiting period? not around here. a month tops.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't wait to see a GP. After he gets the results of the bloodwork he can contact your endocrinologist with the results. Please go asap. Your meds may need changing and it may not be lupus at all.


----------

